

How has Rwandan minority been able to control govt. for 20 years? - hackaflocka

I&#x27;m watching Hotel Rwanda. So I looked up Wikipedia on Rwanda.<p>The TL;DR seems to be:
  1) Hutus are 84% of population, Tutsis are 15%
  2) Tutsis are the historical elite and ruled the nation (not unusual)
3) Democracy was ushered in at some point and Hutus started ruling
4) Tutsis didn&#x27;t like it so they formed a militia
5) Cue the genocide when Hutus killed a million Tutsis (1994)
6) Since then, all democratically elected governments have been controlled by Tutsis (a tiny minority). The current president is a Tutsi.<p>How the heck did (6) happen? Anyone know?
======
davidsmith8900
\- Interesting topic. I think you should ask this question on
www.afritech.com. That is like Hacker News for Africa.

